# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for September 2014

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for September! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Eli

Here's my entry. My Fowler's toad, Helios. He finally came out for all to see last night :Smile: !

----------


## Daniel

Ranitomeya variabilis "Highland"

----------


## Lynn

Phyllobates Terribilis "Mint"

----------


## Kport1909

Just a wee peeper from a new member in Maine.

----------

irThumper

----------


## Gail

Vera & Vern - American Green Tree Frog (_Hyla cinerea_)

----------


## Lynn

Beautiful photo , Gail !

There is great competition so far for August !!! 

Our new member Kport1909 can take some awesome photographs !

 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

mantella baroni


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

Fortuna - RETF

----------


## Heather

Ranitomeya imitator Varaderos

"Dero, Imi, and Tator"

----------


## bill

Oh no fair!! Heather's double dipping!!! 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Heather

Hee hee! Triple  :Wink:

----------


## Paul

Ranitomeya ventrimaculata

----------


## bill

> Hee hee! Triple


Doh!! I need new glasses!! Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## FrogLoving17

Litoria caerulea - Whites Tree Frog- "Mr.Jelly"

----------


## Heather

Bump!  :Smile: 

Let's keep this contest going  :Wink: .

----------


## ZennyL

This is *Oreo*, my new Bumble bee walking toad  :Frog Smile: .

----------


## awelcome

Guess I will throw my hat in the ring.... here is a shot of my cobalt hunting.

----------


## Josh

Hyla Cinerea

----------


## lindsayshocking

The Impostor is ready for his ladies (Spea multiplicata).

----------


## Gwen



----------


## MantidBro (Alexander)

Young Hyla versicolor

----------


## DigitalDart

Dendrobates Tinctorius Azureus

----------


## Lisa

*Agalychnis callidryas (Black) a.k.a. "Sully"
*​

----------


## bill

Rana Ceramicus. Very rare


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Eli

> Rana Ceramicus. Very rare
> 
> 
> Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela


If that wins i am going to be REALLY angry.

----------


## awelcome

since this isn't over yet, can I go back and change my entry?  If not that's ok.

----------


## bill

No Alicia, once it is in, it is in.  Sorry  :Frown: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## awelcome

totally ok, just figured I'd ask.  Next month I won't enter too soon, so I have time to think over which photo to share.

----------


## bill

There ya go!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Heather

Hahaha!!!! Bill!?!

----------


## Zabzy

My boyfriend and I just got our first dumpy tree frogs last night. We were lucky to catch this little guy in his best "Mission Imposible" pose. Hope you like!

----------


## CrinklyCub

Not all Gray Tree frogs are gray  :Smile: 
Hyla versicolor who turned green to blend in with the green plant I found him on.

----------


## irThumper

Pacific tree frog (Pseudacris regilla) and a sneaky bug!

----------


## irThumper

> Beautiful photo , Gail !
> 
> There is great competition so far for August !!! 
> 
> Our new member Kport1909 can take some awesome photographs !


I agree!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## FishChum

Trio of Bronze Mantella

----------


## Heather

Great photos! It's going to be another tough month of voting  :Smile: .

----------


## Josh

> Trio of Bronze Mantella


See! you're already spoiling your mantella. Everyone knows that frogs love photo shoots!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul

> Trio of Bronze Mantella


Mantella Ebenaui. I love those. I have 5 myself  :Smile:

----------


## Jackpot

I'm not sure what type of frog this is, could be a young Northern Green Frog.

----------


## Eli

> I'm not sure what type of frog this is, could be a young Northern Green Frog.
> Attachment 72834


Im thinking that it looks more wood frog

----------


## karikatzi

Here's Mr Hopkins & Beryl our new American Green Tree Frogs

----------


## msmonikatou

I took a lot of photos at the National Aquarium in Baltimore. This is one of my favorites.

----------


## RedEyeFromMD

White's Tree Frog

----------


## Ryan

While i was out by the lake, i found this little guy (Pacific chorus frog) and snapped this pic  :Smile:

----------


## KimmersLovesToads

Photo of the Month Entry for September 2014: American Toad (Anaxyrus americanus) meets careless slug who also, as it appears, is a lucky slug.

----------


## Chelspaz

This is a picture of my eastern gray tree froglet. So adorable!

----------


## irThumper

Who gets September's photo of the month??   :Frog Smile:

----------


## John Clare

This competition has closed.  The next one is now open: http://www.frogforum.net/photo-month...er-2014-a.html

----------

